# Xifaxan the only thing that works!



## dman77 (Jun 17, 2009)

So this is the drug I turn too when nothing else works. I can cut the 200mg pill into 1/4's and take it daily to control things. My question is, is there anything else out there like Xifaxan? Herb, prescription or whatever. THIS STUFF IS EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people will do low dose erythromycin as it tends to increase speed of stuff through the GI tract so can help to keep the small intestine cleaned out. It tends to be cheap as you can get it as a generic.http://www.clinicaladvances.com/index.php/...p-article/1391/ has the erythromycin dose Pimentel uses. Unfortunately Tegeserod is much harder to get, and will likely be more expensive.http://www.natural-holistic-health.com/gen...acterial-herbs/ has some herbshttp://herbal-properties.suite101.com/arti...no_oil_benefits discusses oregano.


----------



## UrbanUrbane (Jul 31, 2006)

Kathleen, thanks so much for posting the link to this study. I know I found this when it first came out and then I promptly forgot about it! (Must be all the SIBO-induced brain fog.) In theory I've been waiting for a piece just like this; I'm going to fax this study in to my doc and see what he thinks about prescribing erythromycin. I wonder if any of the more frequent posters here who have gone through antibioitc treatment have actually gone through with this prevention portion of the protocol? Pimentel was talking about this way back in his book but this study really makes his argument on the benefits clear. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for that link... my doc actually mentioned this article to me when I had an appointment back in July. He seemed to want to try the erythromycin in the event that my SIBO came back. Now might be the time... I have an appointment on Thursday and I'll mention it to him.


----------



## 15888 (Mar 17, 2007)

How long do you take Xifaxan for at 50mg ?? weeks?? months?? And how many times per day?? Do you take it just before meals to kill the bacteria while they are actively multiplying?? Are you worried about resistant bacterial strains growing ??


----------

